# PENGUIN!! Now with pictures!



## Sdaji (Sep 12, 2004)

I've been in the lab all day... trying to get some work done... got more than I was expecting, but still not enough... then... just a minute ago... I found out that in the other half of this lab there is a penguin!!! Everyone else has left, so I went sneaking around, but I can't find it!!!  How do you find a penguin! I want to see it before I go!!!

Do I sound a bit like I've lost the plot? I feel like it.

*cough* PENGUIN!! *cough*


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 12, 2004)

ARGHGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I FOUND THE PENGUIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grabbed the camera and took some pics, I'll stick them up tomorrow.

PENGUIN!!!

I can't believe I've been about 10-15m from a penguin all day without knowing!

I can't believe how much my brain turns to goo when I've been in the lab all day... especially on a Sunday...


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Sep 12, 2004)

indeed hmm i might be missing the next aps gathering ur at for certain reasons 
*cough* lunatic *cough*


----------



## peterescue (Sep 12, 2004)

I hope you didnt pester him to much. Probably rents out the lab by the hour and your wasting his time with questions and requests for photos.


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 12, 2004)

Sdaji, You sure that this isn't the same as Billy Maddisson? He seen a Penguin to lmao


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 12, 2004)

nananana nana BATMAN!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

wtf


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 12, 2004)

Did it taste good Sdaj ?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 12, 2004)

Heaps of penguins in Vic including nesting colonies in Melbourne.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

ok this is a different post. :roll:


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 12, 2004)

Too right Fuscy! They are all over the place down here  Saw one in Bourke St. last week! Oh no, hang on, that was a Nun


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 12, 2004)

There is a nesting colony of about 40 pairs not far from you afri.


----------



## earthmother (Sep 13, 2004)

Where do you find a Penguin? I would have looked in the fridge.
How excitement !

We found a penguin on the beach once. The little mite was so tired but fine. Moth had one scare the daylights out of him when it rubbed against his wetsuit when he was out surfing - I told him it propably thought he was it's Mumma. aw.

All Penguins are cute - except that one with the cigar. nana nana nana nana nana nana - - etc.
Em


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Sep 13, 2004)

that is really cool........... cant wait to see the piccys..........i love penguins.......short stumpy little fellas..............just like me.....lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Ive had numerous sms conversations with Sdaji on the subject, and i am wondering if anyone in the vicinity of melbourne can go and keep a watch on him, i am a bit worried for his mental well being. The penguin is using mind control powers over him and the outlook is not great...

Help needed asap! I think a tin foil hat should work wonders, or maybe just a helmet....duhhhh

LOL

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## lutzd (Sep 13, 2004)

Miss_Magickal said:


> short stumpy little fellas..............just like me.....lol



??? :shock: You're a fella, Miss Magickal??? :shock:


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> i am a bit worried for his mental well being



Me too.



> Where do you find a Penguin? I would have looked in the fridge.



Hey, that must have been what it was... I thought it was a walk in incubator at the time... I guess I'm a bit out of it lately! Perhaps I should have taken note of the temperature.



> Heaps of penguins in Vic including nesting colonies in Melbourne.



Yeah, but the one in the lab had wires and tags and stuff attached to it  You don't see anything like that in those nesting colonies... well... 6 pack holder things, fishing hooks... actually, pretty similar really.



> Sdaji, You sure that this isn't the same as Billy Maddisson? He seen a Penguin to lmao



No, I'm not sure.



> *cough* lunatic *cough*



Are you trying to say something Jimmy? Come on, spit it out.

I'm not sure if I can visit the penguin today... there will be people prodding it with sensor probes or something, I'd have to wait until late when everyone has gone home... I don't think I should abuse my privelages like that..... Melbourne has gone really weird today... perhaps as Sherman says, it's because I upset the penguin by taking its photo... perhaps it's now an angry penguin. Have any Melbourne people noticed how strange things are today? I drove in the uni yesterday (Sunday, about 11am) and then again in the middle of peak hour today (about 8.10-8.40am, Monday) and there was no more traffic than yesterday... then, I went to my 9am lecture... and not one person had turned up! Then I realised I was at the wrong lecture theatre..... so I went to the right one and there were only about 5 people there... almost everyone was absent today..... and the lecturer was completely ripped and couldn't even understand his own overheads or put congruent sentences together (although I must admit, this guy being completely stonned while teaching is far from abnormal). I spoke to some other final year students, and they have also noticed weird things this morning, but strangely none of the second year students have (well, based on a sample of one second year girl I spoke to, although even she said my question was weird, so perhaps even that counts!). I've contacted people in Sydney and QLD this morning... no reports of weird stuff there... is it confined to Melbourne?

You know what else is weird? I'm struggling to get 2,500 words together for an assignment due in less than 3 hours... but here I am rambling on like crazy, I've spent so many hours on it, but haven't quite managed 2000 words.... if I was typing as quickly on my assigment as I am here, I'd have clocked up perhaps 100,000 words by now... it's almost as if I'm more careful about what I type in my assigments than on my APS posts...

I think it's best for all concerned if I leave this post here and get back to my work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

> Yeah, but the one in the lab had wires and tags and stuff attached to it You don't see anything like that in those nesting colonies... well... 6 pack holder things, fishing hooks... actually, pretty similar really.



Oh so sad and true, but damn it made me laugh hard...LMFAO


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> Oh so sad and true, but damn it made me laugh hard...LMFAO



I'm glad you're laughing. I'm on the edge of completely snapping... I can't laugh or scream at the moment to let it out, because I'm in a big room with lots of people and you're supposed to be silent here. If I look out the window I can see the bar... where they sell beer... oh... hang on, they only sell food and crap right now, the alcoholic beverage service starts in approximately 35 minutes and 11 seconds. If I scream now, I'll lose it and do nothing productive for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bryony (Sep 13, 2004)

did someone say beer?

need to lace yopur tasty beverage with valium...........


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

I think I need to lace my beverage with a hefty dose of all expense paid five year holiday with daily teleportation back to my place to look after and appreciate my animals. And perhaps a small pinch of moving to a less bitter and twisted world. Oh, maybe I should substitute that for a dash of good night's sleep and get over it, you can't change it so make the most of it.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

ARGHGHGH!!!!!!!! I just got a message about the strange nature of Melbourne today... the sms reads "Strange feeling of impending doom"


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 13, 2004)

you said there would be phots, where is they?? huh huh ??


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 13, 2004)

You got problems - The programmer across from me is teaching the computer to swear at me.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> you said there would be phots, where is they?? huh huh ??



Keep your pants on. Yesterday I said I'd do it tomorrow, and that's today, which as I'm sure you're aware, is not over yet.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

oh look, it's a penguin.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

NO PENGUIN STOP!! PLEASE DON'T HURT ME! I ONLY WANTED TO TAKE YOUR PHOTO!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

oh yeah? well then Brer Penguin, do your worst, see if I care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

ha haa, its got no head!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it had one... then again, I might as well not have for the past 28 hours, so perhaps I just assumed.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe you can see Von Penguin's head better in this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

He he he, how cute is it?? i love penguins they are funny. Then otters, i love otters too, they are also funny...


----------



## Nome (Sep 13, 2004)

pmsl, I love the penguin photos. :lol: 

Sdaji, you okay??


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 13, 2004)

But why the toy penguin?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> Sdaji, you okay??



Yes. Thanks for asking. Are you?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> But why the toy penguin?



???


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 13, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > But why the toy penguin?
> 
> 
> 
> ???


 In photo one


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> Sdaji wrote:
> Quote:
> 
> But why the toy penguin?
> ...



Hehe, I took longer to see the toy penguin than the boat in that other picture! I don't work in that part of the lab, I don't know who is working on that penguin and I don't know why they put the toy penguin there!  Probably some kind of nerdy joke about keeping the live one company. As with many labs, ours has lots of nerdy humour


----------



## Nome (Sep 13, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > Sdaji, you okay??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Thanks for asking. Are you?



Yes, Im fine, you sound rather overloaded though.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2004)

I hear they taste like chicken.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you need another HP night in sydney Sdaji, come on up, we'll take care of ya mate!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> Yes, Im fine, you sound rather overloaded though



That's great to hear! 
Yes, I'm a little overloaded  I enjoy my insane days though, part of my mind shuts down and what's left has lots of fun, I suppose it might be a little like being on mind altering drugs. Anyone here have experience with both heroin and stress related partial brain shut down?


----------



## Bryony (Sep 13, 2004)

up and comming...........
"ASSULT OF THE HP!!!!"

he he he


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> "ASSULT OF THE HP!!!!"



or "The hungry penguin goes sick"?


----------



## hugsta (Sep 13, 2004)

Sdaji, how many times do I have to remind you take your medication before eating penguins that taste like chickens.
:shock: :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2004)

> Sdaji, how many times do I have to remind you take your medication before eating penguins that taste like chickens.



Obviously more than you've been getting around to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Bryony said:


> up and comming...........
> "ASSULT OF THE HP!!!!"
> 
> he he he



I dont remember inviting you!!!


----------



## hugsta (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm going whether you like it or night Shermy.....LOL


----------



## earthmother (Sep 13, 2004)

I did hear once that lost polynesian tribes inhaled the penguin feathers - maybe you got one accidently up your nose.

Hold on.... what are you doing sniffing headless chicken penguins anyway?

Oooops, medication time for me. lol

Seriously, because I made the Penguin feather drug thing up, that is one adorable pengoo. And what a great job you've got . I know work has its pressures, but what could make a better work day than seeing a cute little penguin ?? (imaginary or otherwise) lol
Em x


----------



## hugsta (Sep 13, 2004)

> I know work has its pressures



Sdaji is obviously under a lot of pressure as all the time he has spent on here today means he must be flat out with uni and stuff eh!!!.. LOL


----------



## RAZZA (Sep 14, 2004)

Sdaji..... mmmmm    :lol: 8) 8) 

Lutz...i think m.m meant not as per being males... or i hope not or i'm in trouble and there is something she ain't telling me..


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

hugsta said:


> I'm going whether you like it or night Shermy.....LOL



Its cool, you are on the invite list anyway....Just not "you know who"!!! LOL


----------



## peterescue (Sep 14, 2004)

Is that penguin on a treadmill. You evil basterds. Its being experimented on.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is that penguin on a treadmill. You evil basterds. Its being experimented on.



Yeah, but it's in a cage in a treadmill, I don't think they would turn it on like that  As I said, I don't know who is working on it or what they're doing. Those photos give you close to as much of a clue as I have. What's wrong with experimenting on a penguin btw?

That treadmill is most often used for goannas. Ohh!!! That reminds me! I should be naughtly and sneak into the animal house and photograph all the goannas here!! They have stacks of them (literally). I'm not exactly sure what they're for, but they're nice


----------



## Bryony (Sep 14, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> hugsta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going whether you like it or night Shermy.....LOL
> ...



:evil: :evil: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## peterescue (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok Sdaji. It was a joke to start with but as you ask. It really depends. If it is just undergrad uni experiment to see if so and so was right then its needless and cruel but if it is going to benefit Little Penguins I might be persuaded as to its value. All I can see though is a penguin in an enclosure that is unsuitable for it. The enclosure has been placed on a treadmill. Thats an accident waiting to happen. It should be on a solid secure surface. There appears to be nothing in the enclosure to afford any comfort for the penguin. It has been left in the lab without the basics. Thats off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

peterescue said:


> Ok Sdaji. It was a joke to start with but as you ask. It really depends. If it is just undergrad uni experiment to see if so and so was right then its needless and cruel but if it is going to benefit Little Penguins I might be persuaded as to its value. All I can see though is a penguin in an enclosure that is unsuitable for it. The enclosure has been placed on a treadmill. Thats an accident waiting to happen. It should be on a solid secure surface. There appears to be nothing in the enclosure to afford any comfort for the penguin. It has been left in the lab without the basics. Thats off the top of my head.



Yeah, im with you on this one peterescue, where is the water bowl, food bowl, shelter??? thats not right at all. 

We should lead a movement throught the help of Sdaji to FREE THE PENGUIN!!!!

Sdaji, your mission should you chose to accept it, is to lead a covert nocturnal operation to free the penguin. We shall call it Operation Pingu. 
You are the commander, feel free to employ who you wish and trust, but dont let the mission slide, you must report back with success, or you will be terminated. 

God speed my man, god speed!!


----------



## instar (Sep 14, 2004)

yeah, atleast sneak it a few fish! I vote this the most bizarre thread in aps history! :lol:


----------



## almaron (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok. I think we all need to remain calm and try to forget what we've seen here. Do you guys have any idea what these people will do if they find out that you're messing with that "penguin"? This is quite obviouly the work of a _messionic linux cult_. Everyone needs to tread VERY lightly here. 

1010011010

*Beware the penquin!*


----------



## Bryony (Sep 14, 2004)

ok............?
i think we all need to take a deep breath *runs and calls the loony bin* and count to 10
1
2
3
4
5 *lets the loony catchers in*
6
7
8
9
10 *all get taken to a better place*


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Nah, i think we better start planning the penguins safe return to the ocean/its family/the zoo or whereever it came from. Its too cute to be used as a lab item.


----------



## Bryony (Sep 14, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> Nah, i think we better start planning the penguins safe return to the ocean/its family/the zoo or whereever it came from. Its too cute to be used as a lab item.


now you can't be biased, whats the difference between the pingu and all other laboratory animals?
They are an asset to science and medicine, but just cause one is cuter than the other dosn't mean one should be used more or the other be released.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah it does. I have my opinions on what should be used and what shouldnt. And im not going to go into it.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

I was waiting for someone to complain. I must admit, I was a bit shocked to see the penguin as it was, but I assume that whoever is working on it cares about its wellbeing. I'm sure they know a lot more about penguins than all of us put together (unless there's a penguin expert here). I know that sometimes when I've worked with animals, I've looked at what's happening and despite the fact that the animal was perfectly happy I've thought "gee, if someone who didn't know much about animal x saw this right now, they'd think we were being hideously cruel", I'm assuming that my lack of penguin knowledge is what makes things look bad to me. Animal testing has directly benefitted us all, in fact, the medical research done on animals has added many years to the life expectancy of humans in the western world. This means that because of animal testing, all you people who are against it can spent a few more years protesting than you'd otherwise be able to. For what it's worth, I'm almost certain that the research being done in this penguin case isn't benefitting human health, I'm sure it is to do with penguin physiology, presumably people interested in penguins having greater knowledge of penguins helps penguins. Without research, we wouldn't know much about other species, and this is knowledge which many of us take for granted.

I'm certainly not going to choose to accept the mission to abuse my privelages to open up the lab late at night to steal the penguin. What would I do with it anyway??? I know it was just a joke suggestion, but I find it in bad taste.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> I was waiting for someone to complain. I must admit, I was a bit shocked to see the penguin as it was, but I assume that whoever is working on it cares about its wellbeing. I'm sure they know a lot more about penguins than all of us put together (unless there's a penguin expert here). I know that sometimes when I've worked with animals, I've looked at what's happening and despite the fact that the animal was perfectly happy I've thought "gee, if someone who didn't know much about animal x saw this right now, they'd think we were being hideously cruel", I'm assuming that my lack of penguin knowledge is what makes things look bad to me. Animal testing has directly benefitted us all, in fact, the medical research done on animals has added many years to the life expectancy of humans in the western world. This means that because of animal testing, all you people who are against it can spent a few more years protesting than you'd otherwise be able to. For what it's worth, I'm almost certain that the research being done in this penguin case isn't benefitting human health, I'm sure it is to do with penguin physiology, presumably people interested in penguins having greater knowledge of penguins helps penguins. Without research, we wouldn't know much about other species, and this is knowledge which many of us take for granted.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to choose to accept the mission to abuse my privelages to open up the lab late at night to steal the penguin. What would I do with it anyway??? I know it was just a joke suggestion, but I find it in bad taste.



Cool.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh no. I'm in a lab (this one has no penguins, although there are fish and a snake).... everyone has left.... I'm going to go home now... last time I was alone in a lab things got ugly.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 14, 2004)

I spent the weekend discecting thousands of dollars worth of dead reptiles. Im evil.


----------



## Bryony (Sep 14, 2004)

why you do that peter?


----------



## peterescue (Sep 14, 2004)

Course. Seeing how they died. Getting to know their insides. Very smelly but very interesting as well.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

cutting open dead animals is great. I remember my first and second year dissections at uni, you could tell who was interested and who wasn't right then and there


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

1 think Sdaji has a master plan at hand, that both you and i are helping him concoct right now, if you use the code i have put under neath this message you will perfectly work its form out.

1/2/3/37/42/81/92/99/100 - 126/136/140/141/142 

Have ago, you might just work it out!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 14, 2004)

> Have ago, you might just work it out!



Tankster I think you are catching Mad Sdaj Disease! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, each number corresponds to the position of a letter. Get all the letters, get the answer!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 14, 2004)

Cruelty to treadmills! That penguin could crap on that poor defenseless treadmill!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

> Tankster I think you are catching Mad Sdaj Disease!



I'm going to contagionise to all of you!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Sep 14, 2004)

No david I am surely female.............or at least i was the last time i looked...........otherwise i would be a very rich and famous man hey.........


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually it is not really a penguin, it is, as the more educated people would realise, actually a seagull in disguise


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> Ok, each number corresponds to the position of a letter. Get all the letters, get the answer!!!



1 thousand posts. 

It wasnt hard people!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 14, 2004)

No, but was it worth the effort?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

> 1 thousand posts



Wow, I am getting close to it! I'll have to abuse someone, get kicked off, then come back all youthful again


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> No, but was it worth the effort?



Has any of this thread been worth the effort??

I'll say it myself.......TOUCHE!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 14, 2004)

Lucky you did , cos noone else would have


----------



## hugsta (Sep 14, 2004)

You guys still need to get a life....... :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2004)

> You guys still need to get a life.......



I remember having one of those... like a distant echo, the memories of it still linger in my mind.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 14, 2004)

> I remember having one of those... like a distant echo, the memories of it still linger in my mind.



LMAO..... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

hugsta said:


> You guys still need to get a life....... :roll: :wink: :lol:




Not all of us have got a well paid missus to buy us things and take us place's!!! :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Nome (Sep 15, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> hugsta said:
> 
> 
> > You guys still need to get a life....... :roll: :wink: :lol:
> ...



pmsl Alan.

Aah, well this thread just reflects why I like being here - a break from reality. I even got excited a bout a penguin.

Besides me being worried for Sdaji, this thread made me happy. don't know why, maybe I just had too much prozac :shock: :wink: 

maybe I should just go back in my corner :roll:


----------



## instar (Sep 15, 2004)

See if you can teach the penguin ta speak sdaji, then you'll have company.
note: If it speaks without tutoring you may well be mad. Lol
Then again, nobody beleived wilbur either :lol:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Sep 15, 2004)

> Wow, I am getting close to it! I'll have to abuse someone, get kicked off, then come back all youthful again


Aww c'mon Sdaji!! :lol: We all know that would never work  :roll:



> hugsta wrote:
> You guys still need to get a life.......
> 
> 
> ...


 
lmao


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, such a nostalgic yet disturbing trip down memory lane it was to read this thread! :lol:


----------



## Dicco (Mar 17, 2006)

Hehe, there is a small comment on this in the biography Sdaji  , only a quick reference, but it still makes an appearnce


----------

